# New Board Issue



## Tallen (Oct 23, 2006)

What happened to the menu to get to the personal settings options? It was on the top of the forums list, but seems to be gone now. I would like to change a setting but can't seem to find the option.


----------



## Tallen (Oct 23, 2006)

Never mind, I found it. 

It is on the menu way up at the top. _As I slap my forehead and shake my head._


----------



## Casey (Oct 23, 2006)

Just under the "Rules" tab you will see your name on the right in the blue bar -- click on there and then click "User CP" if a window pops up. Hope this helps!


----------



## Tallen (Oct 23, 2006)

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> Just under the "Rules" tab you will see your name on the right in the blue bar -- click on there and then click "User CP" if a window pops up. Hope this helps!



Thanks Casey, I found it right after I posted.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Oct 23, 2006)

all of the favorites i had stored on the previous PB are not available now. any idea on how to retrieve them?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 23, 2006)

Two ways:
1. Log into the old PB (http://www.puritanboard.com/forum) and use those links.
2. Search for those new threads here and add them to your Profile.

I know it's tedious.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Oct 23, 2006)

SemperFideles said:


> Two ways:
> 1. Log into the old PB (http://www.puritanboard.com/forum) and use those links.
> 2. Search for those new threads here and add them to your Profile.
> 
> I know it's tedious.



thanks rich. btw i think you did a great job with the new board. kudos to you!


----------



## rmdmphilosopher (Oct 23, 2006)

> Never mind, I found it.
> 
> It is on the menu way up at the top. As I slap my forehead and shake my head.



Don't feel bad, cuz I've only been here one day and when it changed I couldn't find that part of the menu either... And I didn't even have the excuse that I was befuddled by time and tradition!


----------

